# Need help with info about vintage Gasser class decals



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Good evening guys, I need a bit of help with some decals I'm working with.I am working on a couple of 50's-60's era classic Gasser style drag cars......and I need help with understanding the differences between the different classes of races.....such as:

AA/G

B/GS

A/Gas

D/Gas

E/Gas

C/Gas

Does anyone know of a site that might explain these classes in detail so I can accurately decal my slot cars??? Thanks for any and all help, Brian :thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

http://www.radicaldecals.com/gasser_classes.html try this one.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> http://www.radicaldecals.com/gasser_classes.html try this one.



THANK YOU VERY much man......I totally missed that at that site


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

glade to help fcb


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thanks for the site. Great lesson there on Gassers. :thumbsup: rr


----------

